# Verizon Ipad 2? Or wait for AT&T?



## Fiddi (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi!  I am getting an iPad 2!  I'm so excited and anxious to get it.  I'm getting a 64 gig, WiFi + 3G.  

The only problem is that the only iPad in stock at the few stores we can purchase it at is a Verizon version.  My family has our cell plan through AT&T so that's what I'm comfortable with.  This includes two iPhones.

I have read some people have had issues with the Verizon 3G connection through their iPad.  I intend to only pay for and use 3G while traveling - so a month plan here and there.  I understand I wouldn't be able to use it internationally, but since I never travel out of country this doesn't really matter to me.

I don't want to jump the gun and make a mistake getting Verizon when I should wait until we find an AT&T version.  That would be a really expensive mistake to make.

Any opinions or feedback on Verizon vs. AT&T iPads?  I appreciate it!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't have the Verizon version, but I read somewhere that if you sign up for data, then discontinue it, Verizon charges a $35 reactivation fee to start it up again.  I would ask Verizon about this fee.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

The general rules of thumb are:

1)  Verizon has better coverage, AT&T is faster
2)  Buy the one that works better in the areas in which you'll use it

Obviously #2 is kind of difficult since you're only planning on using it while traveling, so you don't necessarily know how good each network is in the places you'll go.  So you're kind of stuck with #1:  Is it more important that it work at all in more places, or work better in fewer places?  Put another way, how far away from civilization do you intend to travel (as an adjunct, how often do you go to San Francisco)?  If the answers are very far or (often), Verizon is probably the better choice.  If most of your travel is to heavily populated areas, AT&T may be more suitable.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Geko is correct.  One other point is that carrier data plans are slightly different, if you know how much data you'll use, one may appeal more than the other.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I had just the opposite problem. Had been on the waiting list since launch day for a black verizon 64GB. Ended up a couple of weeks ago with the white ATT&T one. They just were not getting any verizon units in and very few of the ATT&T ones in.  Like you I planned to use the 3G part only when traveling which is rare.  Just got tired of waiting. I was told by a verizon person that I can tether my ipad to my Droid X phone and use the wi-fi that way if I did not want to use ATT&T so that was interesting. 

Although I do have some bleeding and once in awhile a couple of pin point white spots if I have the brightness up I am afraid to take it back since they are not getting them in. Also there is a new long list of people waiting. Now am past the 14 days so will see if apple will do something about it.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

The other consideration is that AT&T's 3G will work in other countries, Verizon's only in the US I believe.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Fiddi - I'm typing this on my Verizon 64 GB 3G, which I ordered online and have now
had for about 2 1/2 weeks. I've had no trouble with the Verizon connection. There was no
activation fee. 

I did hear there's an issue if you turn off the cellular data switch, completely turn off
the iPad, and then turn it back on. Then it doesn't connect back up to the Verizon
network even after you set the cellular switch back on. I tried this out, and this did happen.
However, there are 2 easy solutions. You can simply turn the data switch to the on position,
turn off the iPad and turn it right back on again, and it will connect right up to Verizon.
Or, what I've been doing is simply leaving the data switch in the On position, so it's a non-
issue.

I saw a comparison chart that showed that if you only expect to use 3G a little, then AT&T will
be more economical. For heavier 3G users, Verizon will be more economical.


----------



## fuzzy9uy (Feb 28, 2010)

I have been looking for an Ipad2 for weeks. Everyone has the 64GB Verizon version in stock around where I live. They are out of the ATT one. I finally gave up locally attempting to buy it, and just went on line to Apple directly. No problem, should have it within the week.

Must be some reason they have plenty of Verizon models on hand. In fact I told one salesperson that I wanted to buy the ATT version and they attempted a mighty sales pitch to get me to buy the Verizon, even after I told them I had ATT as my internet carrier at the present time.


----------



## Fiddi (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you so much for all the replies!  

My father (who is buying iPads for both my sister and me) has only been able to find the Verizon one.  He purchased it just in case I decided to keep it.  I have decided to wait for the AT&T version so he gave the Verizon one to my sister.  I'll let her know about the tips mentioned here just in case she has trouble.  

I wish we could just order it online so I could just relax and know it's coming sooner or later.  But, my father is able to purchase it tax free where he is so I'm willing to wait.  

My sister asked me if I would get rid of my Kindle now.  I must have looked at her like she had three heads.  Of course not!  I love my Kindle and it serves it's purpose perfectly.  The iPad is a completely different animal and I plan on enjoying both of them.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

> I love my Kindle and it serves it's purpose perfectly. The iPad is a completely different animal and I plan on enjoying both of them.


And that is exactly right! I'm having a great time with my iPad, but I could tell right away that I'd continue to prefer reading books on the Kindle. The eInk makes a huge difference in comfort for book reading. I do appreciate being able to look at the color illustrations in some Kindle books on the iPad. I can do that on Kindle for PC too, but I found that on the iPad, I can also enlarge the pictures, which I can't do on Kindle for PC. For the prose parts of the books, though, give me the Kindle!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Fiddi said:


> Thank you so much for all the replies!
> 
> My sister asked me if I would get rid of my Kindle now. I must have looked at her like she had three heads. Of course not! I love my Kindle and it serves its purpose perfectly. The iPad is a completely different animal and I plan on enjoying both of them.


I couldn't agree more. I love my iPad, but for reading there is nothing like my Kindle. The glare of the iPad, its weight, and battery drain are a few of the reasons it doesn't make a great e-reader. Plus, just holding a Kindle feels a lot better, about the size of a book.

I've used AT&T from the beginning of the iPad1, when you could get an unlimited GB plan, so that is what I still have. I could transfer it to my iPad 2, so I don't have any experience with Verizon, but I've been happy with AT&T.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

kwajkat said:


> I had just the opposite problem. Had been on the waiting list since launch day for a black verizon 64GB.


That's kinda funny because in my area,all the stores are sold out of every model BUT the 64GB Verizon.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

It will be worth the wait to get what you want. I love mine but would never give up my Kindle.


----------

